# Willow was attacked tonight by another dog



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am with her at the emergency vet, so far it looks like no bleeding wounds but possibly dislocated hip. Say prayers for us, I will update soon!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this. Stay as calm as you can so that you can clearly make sense out of what the vet tells you and be able to ask questions. I hope there are no serious injuries. Be strong my friend. I am holding your hand in cyber space.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she is so small. candles burning for a good prognosis and quick recovery. (is is okay if i lay a curse on the other owner?)


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Poodle prayers coming Willow's way. How frightening for you. Let us know the vet's evaluation. Claire


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

That is always our biggest fear. . .that our "babies" will be injured. Prayers for Willow and for you. Just so glad it wasn't worse! Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh no!! Sending positive poodle healing thoughts to Willow from me and Cooper.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

All very best wishes to you and Willow. You need to stay strong for her; she will sense your worry. It's good no open wounds. I hope you and she heal very fast.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH NO! When I saw this thread title my heart dropped! Poor tiny little Willow.......... you and she will be in my prayers tonight ...........keep us posted!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

All prayers for Willow. I so despise owners who don't control their aggressive dogs. I'd like to see dog aggressive animals put down.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Do not think it is a dislocated hip... It looks like a foot problem.

She has some teeth marks, and her foot looks the worst of it. 

Vet said she was not critical ... So she is 3rd in line for X-rays.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts....you must be so upset!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> Do not think it is a dislocated hip... It looks like a foot problem.
> 
> She has some teeth marks, and her foot looks the worst of it.
> 
> Vet said she was not critical ... So she is 3rd in line for X-rays.


Thank G-d. I am also going to curse the owner of the dog too!
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh no!!! Prayers coming your way and I hope Willow turns out ok


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor little Willow. How scary for you both. Hope the X-rays show nothing serious. We 'll all wait anxiously for the results. We're with you in spirit. Hugs.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

It just makes me heart sick to think of your sweet little girl being hurt. Praying it is not serious and she heals quickly. She's such a precious little thing.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I vote to curse the owner, too! Specially such a tiny bit like Willow!

Echo (pwd) and I were in line the other day at a clinic and a lady let her pit/lab mix nose up to Echo, and then it bit Echo on the snout! Just bruising, no bites  but she let out a scream. 

Can't wait to hear the story, and hope that she's alright!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

So sorry for you and Willow! Thinking happy thoughts and hoping you all get back to normal life so soon! :love2:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no ?!!!! Poor baby! I hope she is ok and that the owner of the dog is helping. Keep us updated please.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh no!! Heel quickly little Willow!


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

I have no poodle to send poodle love to you with, but my cats, Millie & Hannah (who HATE aggressive dogs) send you feline hugs. The rabbit, Mr. Fluffy and guinea pig, Carly are also sad for poor Willow. Not critical is good. Stay strong for your fur baby. <3.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What an _awful_ trauma for you both! Hoping Willow is well enough to come home with you tonight. Paws crossed for her here in New Jersey!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor little Willow! Hugs and healing wishes from Houston. Let us know about the X rays.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Good that the hip is ok, sending healing vibes for her foot...and calm, soothing vibes for YOU!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

She has 2 broken toes and puncture wounds around the breaks.

She will get a splint and pain meds and antibiotics. However, because of the wounds, the splint needs to be changed daily.

More later!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Relieved to hear your update. Hang in there! Willow is a very brave little darling. Oh but the poor little lamb! Constant good wishes sent her way.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! I am so relieved she is going to be o.k.!!!!! You all know this is my worst nightmare! Makes me sick inside to think of it. Give her tons of kisses from us!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry to read this, hopetocurl! Broken toes and bites, OUCH! Sending Willow puppy hugs from Dulcie and I am sending you much sympathy!!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Prayers for Willow's quick healing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very relieved to see that there is nothing worse. Take a big deep breath now. It will be a drag to change the dressings so frequently but I am sure you will both be fine. Remember that how you are around her will shape her response. So big cleansing breathes and no freaking out when another dog comes your way. When you have had a chance to collect yourself. Tell us about how this happened please. Also did the owner of the other dog make an offer of restitution?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so happy to hear it was just her toes and not her hip or something more serious, although the daily splint/bandage change sounds awful for little Willow......I have every confidence that perky little girl will be up and running you ragged again soon!!!! Sending you both lots of mental hugs an cuddles!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Very glad it's not worse! Love the name Willow, I was going to name my daughter that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, so upset to hear this! Happy that it is not any worse, but still my heart is breaking that you both had to go through this.
Please keep us updated!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad that Willow is going to be OK ! Poor little girl. Jolie has been attacked...it is terrifying ! My thoughts are with you and Willow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Get well soon Willow my heart was dropping reading this thread but I am so thankful that it wasn't any worse. Thinking of you both <3


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

One more quick update: she is on two antibiotics. The risk now is infection, hence the daily trip to the vet for a splint change. 

How this happened: 

I was on an organized dog walk with a dog trainer. There were 5 dogs on the walk. Patches had growled at a Willow early on, but during the walk seemed to warm up to her. While at the park, there was a Couch to 5k group doing their run. The end of our walk coincided with the end of their run. We were at the parking lot, saying our goodbyes. Willow walked over to the trainers dogs. A lady approached us to ask information. I turned my head to look at her and so did Patches owner. When I looked back, Patches was standing over Willow. Willow looked up and Patches attacked her. The trainer reached in to pick up Willow, but Patches would not let go of her leg and kept jerking her. I thought Willow was going to be ripped in two...but finally, Patches let go. Willow cried and screamed and shook. 

In 2008, my Annabelle (RIP) was attacked by my sister's dog...it almost killed her. So, the instant I saw the attack, I had a rush of emotions...all I could do was scream. I am still replaying it. 

The trainer held her and comforted her while I was having my meltdown. I screamed for a good 45 seconds after it was over.

I was in a neighboring county...so I had to drive 40 minutes to the nearest emergency vet. They were fabulous!

So, now what? I've been trying to socialize her to all dogs... Is that down the drain? Will Willow hold it against me? Will I? I feel like I failed Willow. I feel like I failed Annabelle, too. Please send us just a bit more poodle power....to help through the emotional damage.

To top it off, I had her groomed today...and they had to chop it all up!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*hopetocurl*, This must feel like a nightmare, but it is one you _will _wake up from, and the horror of it _will_ recede. Willow _will_ go on being a wonderful, well-adjusted little poodle. You _will _find much support and guidance to help her, and you, regain your sense of confidence and safety. Please just try to take things one step at a time. Right now you need rest and comfort, so does she. I'm so very sorry this happened and it's made you relive a past trauma. Believe this, you and she can work through everything! Good night my, friend. Rest. You have unlimited poodle people power behind you. Kisses to sweet Willow!:hug:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I told Willow as we were walking out of the vet that we had a lot of people who were sending us what we needed. She looked up at me and sighed. 

I am going to try to sleep now...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor little Willow!!! We are sending healing thoughts and poodle hugs your way and hoping for a speedy recovery. 

i can't imagine what you went through. Is Patches the trainer's dog and did the owner offer to pay the vet bill?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Yikes. That must have been very scary. Glad she's going home with you. Hoping she recovers soon.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

okay, i have to say it. you didn't fail willow. but the owner of patches failed his/her dog. s/he should be the one reliving the incident and having nightmares. i know i would be had it been my dog that attacked another dog.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

All I can say is that I wish I could give you a big hug. 
You certainly did not fail Willow - you are a great Mom, and you were doing the right thing socializing and training her.
Why Timi was running around the dog park, probably at the very same time as this was happening. She was by far the smallest dog there, even though it was the small dog side, and with full knowledge that a number of the dogs could have potentially done some damage to her, I let her run and play and have a great time. I hate that the risks are there, but if you want them to have a full happy life, you have to assume the risks. I am sorry that today was your unlucky day, but you did absolutely nothing wrong, and if you had it to do over again, you shouldn't/couldn't change a thing!
What kind of dog was Patches? That owner had better completely change their plan of how they will live with that dog!
I hope that they offered to pay the bill, but did you sign Willow up for Petplan yet?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Just seeing this. Poor baby. So glad it wasn't worse. Poodle hugs and kisses from Missy & Ash ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm soooo sorry to hear this, hoping for a quick and easy recovery. Big bug hugs for you guys


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

By their very nature most dogs are unpredictable in their reaction to other dogs. This is why we have pure bred poodles. For the most part they ARE predictable. I have formed the policy of always having my dog on a leash and will not allow her to socialise with another dog who is unleashed. Once they have done all the normal sniffing and other social graces I will let them play. I can clearly see how dangerous "dog parks" could be. City living is a dangerous thing for us too.
Eric


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope that you have both slept, and are over the first shock. How Willow reacts to dogs in future is probably very much down to you - if you are tense and fearful (which would be very understandable, after two such horrible experiences), she will be as well. I think I would plan on meeting up with dogs you both know well and can trust, for a while, until you have both built up some confidence again. And I do hope Patch's owner is being supportive, and not defensive...

Hugs to you both


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You did not fail your dog. Things like this happen, sadly. Willow will spring back and so will you. Keep up the good work and continue on. So sorry this happened to you both.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Nooooooo!!!! Poor Willow!! And poor you!!! Sending HUGE cyber-hugs across the water to you both.

You have my total sympathy - Pippin got set on by a BC once on a local field, fortunately not injured physically, and it definitely took me way longer to get over it that it did her. I now only let her off the lead near other dogs if they've already done the "hello, wanna play?" thing.

Hubby is much better with her and other dogs, but I still get tense but just try not to show it! Deep breaths, pop her on the lead, calm and relax, more deep breaths and smiley happy face, guide her away if I feel the need but in a clam fun way.. I still get mental play-backs over a year later, but try not to let them influence my dealings with Pippin.

Willow will be fine! She's a well-centred lovely girl, and yes, it will be hugely important how you react to other dogs being near.

As the others have said, it is Patch's owner who is at fault not you - you absolutely did not fail Willow because dog attacks happen SO quickly! She will get over it, as long as you do too (or you at least cover it up!!).

HUGE :hug:

x x x


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry!!! Polly and I send you both big hugs! You are the best Mom to Willow and you didn't do anything wrong. I know you must have been so scared. Keep us posted on how she's doing!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Just saw this post and my heart sank when I read the title

I am relieved that Willow's injury wasn't worse, but poor little thing!!

BIG hugs for you both and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You didn't fail Willow! But you do need to be strong and confident for her around other dogs to help make sure that all of the great work you've done with her is reinforced rather than diluted as a result of this. The hard part for her is over in many ways because the event and the emergency visit to the vet are over. Now it is on to healing, physically for her and psychologically for both of you. Your job as the leader of this process is to take her into the vet's waiting room with confidence that everything is right in the world no matter who the other dogs are that are waiting. Let her look at who is there. Talk to her in a happy and confident tone. Let her see that you believe there is nothing wrong and make sure you really feel that internally, don't just display it on the outside (no mixed signals).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> By their very nature most dogs are unpredictable in their reaction to other dogs. This is why we have pure bred poodles. For the most part they ARE predictable. I have formed the policy of always having my dog on a leash and will not allow her to socialise with another dog who is unleashed. Once they have done all the normal sniffing and other social graces I will let them play. I can clearly see how dangerous "dog parks" could be. City living is a dangerous thing for us too.
> Eric



Just my opinion, but I tend to disagree with you - I think that dogs on a lead are more likely to feel "cornered" when meeting a dog and be aggressive/defensive. My strategy at the dog park is to sit by the entrance gate, and whenever I see a new dog coming in, I call Timi and pick her up. Then I take a minute to observe how the newbie interacts with the other dogs, and if it looks OK to me, I put her down, because I know that Timi will do her part for a good interaction.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Polly, how traumatizing for you! I am so sorry. I hope Willow is feeling better today. One thing in my trauma training is that it is important for you to tell the story of the event as much and in every detail as you can. It helps to get it out...the fear in your screams was real and we all feel the terror with you. Best wishes recovering for BOTH of you.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We put up with knocking-down-and-standing-over at the dog park. But immediately one dog is 'grabbed', that's it... the grabber will be exiled.

The more I see down there, the more I think that dogs do not to well in close quarters. They are more comfortable with some space around them. And are more comfortable offleash, so they are free to interact. 

Bad things happen when you have a crowd of owners, and legs, and leashes, and other dogs. I urge people to spread out... give dogs some room.

All the best, Hopetocurl. And hugs for Willow.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

We go to see our regular vet this afternoon. So far she is adjusting. She looks so pitiful. 























I slept with her on the sofa last night. I think she slept. I am not sure that I did.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm just so glad to see Willow and know she's at home with you, safe and loved! FWIW, I slept on the couch with you two too last night--couldn't fall or stay asleep thinking of what happened. I PROMISE you things will get better! (Old lady wisdom from me!) I know you will make the vet appointments as stress-free and pleasant for her as possible. And you will continue to provide excellent "home care" for her recovery. Everything will get ALL BETTER in time! xo

ETA: You might want to purchase a bottle of the "liquid courage" I use when I'm out with Chagall. Spray Shield gives me a sense of empowerment against troublesome dogs. It won't harm your dog if it wafts into their face. Shoot it DIRECTLY at the nose of the offending dog. I have used it, and it worked! (Take whatever other 'liquid courage' you want for yourself, too!)  Amazon and some pet stores carry it. SprayShield® Animal Deterrent Spray by PetSafe - SPRAYSHIELD-RETAIL


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

What a scary situation! I don't blame you for screaming I would too! 

I don't know about the socializing question... Jack was pummeled by a wild french bulldog puppy that was 3x his size the third day after I got him (to take him to a pet supply shop for a new toy/food), and then a week later on a camping trip, someone (drunk!) let their 10 week old ACD puppy loose instead of leashing him, in the dark, who went straight to 4 pound Jack and pummeled him again... He's never trusted other dogs since then, but I try to work on it with positive association now... he sees another dog and will tuck his tail and start growling, give him a piece of cheese when he looks at the other dog. The growling is less and at least he doesn't tremble anymore. But man, does he ever hate puppies now!

What kind of dog was patches? 

Hope 'cousin' Willow heals up fast, and is Patches owner paying for her treatment?

Hugs!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You and your poor little dog! So sad and unfair to see her bandaged and coned after what was supposed to be a fun walk. My late Scottie shook off three dog attacks, so I'm confident Willow is going to be fine. It's harder for the owners to regain their confidence. Obviously, I know this first hand. So whether deep breathing, doggie mace, cow bells or a walking stick help you feel more in confident, go for it. It's not your fault whatsoever. I'm so sorry this happened, but relieved that Willow got such expert care. Warm hugs from Houston.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww! She looks so sad! I'm sure being a smart poodle, she will milk it for all it's worth, which is well deserved! 

It is true I think it is harder for the people to recover from. I still have PTSD after my Isabel was attacked and it has almost been 2 years ago now. 

Give that little girl tons of love...again I am so so sorry this happened!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon and hope she recovers quickly. As well as you! I know how horrible it is to relive scenarios like that. I have been having horrible nightmares about Killa getting killed by another dog lately (my first Tpoo was killed by my neighbors dog). It is no fun and I wish it would just go away! 

At least she got a super cute pink splint! I'm sure she will get all sorts of attention with that! Give her and yourself a big hug from us and don't best yourself up, things just happen sometimes and there is very little we can do. You did the very best thing possible for her. When recovery is all said and done and emotions are neutral I think I would have a talk with Patches owner. I Sure hope she/he is being responsible about the entire incident.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

But think about the good parts, she is hoe and she has found a way to be comfy in her favorite spot with you at your computer. I think it is important not to feel sorry for yourself or for Willow. Keep it positive and you will be the greatest help for her. 

I carry spray shield too and have used it to good effect to get a charging pit off Peeves trail. They have it at PetSmart


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I just saw your post, first and most importantly I am so glad that you are both going to recover physically. The whole thing had to be beyond scary. I hope that Willow has a speedy recovery and that you both recover from the emotional trauma. We (Remington, Jack, and I) are sending positive poodle thoughts your way! My poms Bear and Bailey who have both been attack, say it will get better and that all will be well as long as there are lots of cookies and love. 

Big hugs!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Franny, Nico and I send our heartfelt, healing thoughts your way! Nico sends her poodle-power vibes to little miss Willow for a speedy recovery. It was a very scary situation, but things will get better from here on. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So glad that she is home safe and sound, but my heart is still racing - it feels like she and Timi are cyber sisters, and I just can't stand that this happened to her!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm just seeing this thread and read the whole thing. I'm so sorry this happened, and I'm glad Willow is going to be okay! I would have been terrified, too. Once she's physically healed, I would limit her play dates to nice dogs that you know for awhile to help build up yours and Willow's confidence. Sending poodle love and hugs your way!!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am so relieved for you and Willow that she will be OK. In fact she will probably get over this emotionally before you do. Sending good thoughts for both of and being thankful that it wasn't any worse than it is. So very sorry this happened to your baby. She is such a precious little girl who has stolen all our hearts.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG! I just saw this post and was sick to my stomach, then I saw that Willow was ok and home with you. The emotions you must be going through ... I can't imagine the fear and pain you and Willlow experienced. I pray that you and she will be able to overcome the trauma. She is such a brave little girl.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope2curl I just saw this thread. I know I'm an hour & a half away but if there is anything I can do for you let me know. Sending get well wishes for Willow.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG poor Willow and you! You in absolutely no way failed Willow. Thoughts and prayers are with you for a quick recovery!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You have not failed Willow, so forgive yourself for being human and move on. Willow will be OK (she has a wonderful live-in nurse to cater to her lol) and I hope you will be OK soon, too. 

Give Willow a gentle hug for me, and let her give you one for me, too. 

Hang in there and please, keep us updated.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope2curl, I just saw this thread and I'm so sorry for what happened. Willow's pink splint is adorable, and it's a sign how thoughtful your emergency vet clinic is. You haven't failed your little girl, and I'm confident you'll both heal and move through this to have a happy life together. And that Willow will have many, many happy playtimes with other dogs in the days and years to come.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

From someone who's been there, good luck in the road to recovery. Sugarfoot was impacted by the attack on him; he is reactive to high-energy dogs and to some people in certain situations even to this day, about 2 1/2 years later. He is a LOT better than he was right after the attack, though. He is a successful Agility dog who is able to function at shows, even with other dogs and people around, crated near other dogs, all of that. I just have to watch him carefully.

Just keep working with her, always remaining calm and matter-of-fact. I found some of the exercises in the book *Control Unleashed* to be invaluable in building Sugar's confidence and getting him to feel safe.

I can totally relate to what you were saying about screaming. Despite the fact that I "knew" I shouldn't scream, that would only make things worse...while that dog was going for us all I could do was scream. It was completely involuntary--pure horror. I will say that while on a walk just last night a loose dog came after us--a small dog--and while Sugarfoot was absolutely terrified, I had the self-possession to whirl and roar at the beast, "GET BACK! GO HOME!"etc, and it actually desisted and left us alone. Sugarfoot was shaken and nervous the rest of the walk, but we were okay.

Again, good luck. It's so hard; it just changes your life and your dog forever. All my best thoughts go out to you.

--Q


----------

